# Velcro-Bird



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

My tiel Alex gets upset when I leave the room. Often he gets the budgies worked up too, then everyone is screaming! I call back to him, but it still takes about 10-15 minutes for the little guy to calm down. 

Then there's the outside the cage time, he's gotten quite good at evading me when he feels he's not ready to go back inside yet. He'll scramble up my arm and proceed to hiss and peck to make his point. It takes some maneuvering (and food bribery) to get him back in.

I'm usually gone for about 5 hours each day, but for the rest he gets loads of cuddle time. Alex also has a pretty roomy cage, and I regularly rotate in new toys each week, he's pretty good at keeping himself entertained when he settles in. Is there anything more I can do to help reduce the birdy-drama?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Could do a recording of yourself and keep it on repeat till you get back, if mine being naughty and wont go in cage i will try and try untill they get the message


----------

